# running down



## muttgirl (Mar 23, 2012)

after being married 22 yrs, I cannot get him to listen or talk. he uses work as his excuse for everything he does/doesnt do. I have had big changes in my life but dont have a real job. sometimes he makes me feel like a lowly employee and not his wife. I still love him but his indifference to me is making my depressionn and anxiety flare up and barely sleeping. when does boredom end and neglect begin? thought he was cheating but now it doesnt matter why he is a jerk,just want to have a peaceful home.

tried asking, yelling, talking, and bribing with food, nothing has worked. help me please.


----------

